# Bailey wood



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Log moved got moved, but might shift back if flows come up. The eighth best class III is back! The log can be accessed easily, so if the next crew in brings a pruning saw, it will be problem solved. 

Plenty of eddy space on the left above to scope the situation, even as flows rise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

